# Rs 6 crore van for Ajmal Kasab - the terrorist !



## din (Apr 2, 2009)

[Source...]

Check the source for the picture of the van !

*The Rs 6 crore van for Ajmal Kasab*

After a bomb-proof tunnel worth Rs 2 crore, Ajmal Amir Kasab -- the lone terrorist caught alive in the November 26 attacks in Mumbai  -- will get to travel around in special hi-tech secured vehicle.

The Maharashtra government has imported a van costing a whopping Rs 6 crore.

Ironically, a laptop that came with the van was stolen just days after it touched down in India.

....

Meanwhile, as the government spends crores to ensure Kasab's safety, the lawyer defending him will be entitled to receive a meagre *Rs 900* (as per the provisions of legal aid) at the end of trial.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 2, 2009)

lol waste of money


----------



## Chirag (Apr 2, 2009)

defending lawyer? defend against what? what is he still alive?


----------



## Coool (Apr 2, 2009)

India government spend lots of money on these people not on poors


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 2, 2009)

Really a large waste of money. 

What an age!! The one who has done the crime is given such a luxury....


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2009)

It is democrazy :/


----------



## snubbed (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, otherwise he might cause 600crore loss.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 3, 2009)

> Ironically, a laptop that came with the van was stolen just days after it touched down in India.



stolen ? sounds more like its been flicked off by some official


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 7, 2009)

Its just a security measure to ensure that he can't escape the police or that he can't be killed without a trial.

The same van will be used for other terrorists as well. India has only started developing an anti-ubercriminal justice system. It will take time before issues like trying international terrorists in civilian courts will be resolved.


----------



## mediator (Apr 17, 2009)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=NK6xwFRQ7BQ


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 17, 2009)

What a waste of taxpayer's money! And the lawyer gets only Rs.900! What happened to the equality mentioned in our constitution?


----------



## Rahim (Apr 17, 2009)

He is been treated as a royal guest. Just shoot him in public. This shows what a country can acheive through diplomacy. What a shame!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 17, 2009)

Now I am considering Terrorism as a future career...
</sarcasm>


----------



## kanewilliam (Apr 23, 2009)

good one "this is india " we have a big heart


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2009)

kanewilliam said:


> good one "this is india " we have a big heart


Thats why even noob shaky hands never misses to stab


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Apr 25, 2009)

dude .. he should given death every day ......


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 25, 2009)

Actually, that 6 crore is not *for* the terrorist. It is for the safety of the nation. So that he doesn't escape. Or to ensure his survival to his ultimate fate so that the intelligence can squeeze him to his limits for information.

We don't need that terrorist, we need any information he possesses to ensure that any future 26/11s are prevented.


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 5, 2009)

In my opinion President Pratibha Patil shud intervene and hasten this a$$hole's execution.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 5, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> Actually, that 6 crore is not *for* the terrorist. It is for the safety of the nation. So that he doesn't escape. Or to ensure his survival to his ultimate fate so that the intelligence can squeeze him to his limits for information.
> 
> We don't need that terrorist, we need any information he possesses to ensure that any future 26/11s are prevented.



A Gorilla cage is more than enough & i m dead sure that he can't escape that cage. But yep the info is important.


----------



## mediator (May 5, 2009)

I believe all these jaahil jihadi terrorists should be declared dead and used for science experiments! If they are expendable then why waste them?


----------



## moshel (May 5, 2009)

why dont they just kill him and get it over with....

heres my prediction for the future...this trial will go on for 2 years in mumbai high court, then kasab will give plea in supreme court, after 5 years supreme court will give decision to hang him, then he will make mercy petition to the president, and then he will live forever......For e.g. Mohd. Afzal, accused of attack on parliament..

p.s. need more people like Narendra Modi, for eg. Sohrabuddin.


----------



## Faun (May 5, 2009)

mediator said:


> I believe all these jaahil jihadi terrorists should be declared dead and used for science experiments! If they are expendable then why waste them?



Yeah, donate every organ of them to the person in need. These asslols will be useful then.


----------



## mediator (May 5, 2009)

You read mah mind!


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2009)

Holy **** ! a bullet does not cost that much. So why not spend a bullet on that ****ing
terrorists head.


----------



## rosemolr (May 6, 2009)

don't be mercy less..why should the indian government should shoot him...he should  Die slowly Every person should get a chance to kill him.. Kill him with slow poison or throwing stones..or cut his arms legs..and let him die in the public..He don't know what is mercy..and should die like a Dirty Bi^6ch in the road..Just think about what he had done..FU****g Ba**T**d!..


----------



## Faun (May 6, 2009)

rosemolr said:


> don't be mercy less..why should the indian government should shoot him...he should  Die slowly Every person should get a chance to kill him.. Kill him with slow poison or throwing stones..or cut his arms legs..and let him die in the public..He don't know what is mercy..and should die like a Dirty Bi^6ch in the road..Just think about what he had done..FU****g Ba**T**d!..



You are talking in some barbaric language. We are a civilized people.


----------



## moshel (May 6, 2009)

ichi said:


> You are talking in some barbaric language. We are a civilized people.



Such people deserve this...


----------



## Faun (May 6, 2009)

^^I think there is better and useful way, like using his organs and sending his body to medical institutions for experiments.

Latest news is:

*Mumbai suspect denies all charges*

*newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/45507000/jpg/_45507941_006640598-1.jpg

The leading suspect in last November's deadly attacks in the Indian city of Mumbai (Bombay) has pleaded not guilty to all the charges.

Mohammad Ajmal Amir Qasab told the court in India's financial capital: "*It's all wrong. I'm not guilty*." 

...


Wtf ? Do we need more proof than that picture.


----------



## mediator (May 7, 2009)

That one really had me in splits, "denies all charges". What next? Human rights activists back to their favourite game and song? OR Kongress repeating another Afzal? May be they'll convert him into an Indian citizen in lieu of vote banks inviting all the other jaahil jehadis who might give up 'jihaad' and sing 'Kongressaaye namah".


----------



## din (May 8, 2009)

Now that guy has a lawyer ! So definitely he will tell hes not guilty.


----------



## rosemolr (May 10, 2009)

@ ^^if he had killed one of your friend what will be your response..don't tell me that  i will forgive him and tell him " son its ok..don't do it anymore ok" hell no..you won't do it.


----------

